# Online jigsaw puzzles



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.jigzone.com/
I like this site. It lets you choose from many different pictures, number of pieces, and shapes.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

My computer won't let me open this site as it says it's 'harmful'.


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm surprised that it marks that site as harmful. I haven't had any trouble with it.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

When I tried to open it, message popped up. Threat to computer, blocked.


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Works for me Thanks!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Worked for me


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It works for me, and I get them to send me one every day... I do it right after I finish reading KP... lots of beautiful pictures.


----------



## craftygabby (Mar 27, 2017)

I chose a hard one to do as my first one! Great site.


----------



## CarolineK26 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also use this site, where you can turn any of your own pictures (or those copied & pasted from travel sites or National Geographics) to make your own puzzles

https://www.dailyjigsawpuzzles.net/


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If you are having problems, make sure you are using Google Chrome. I had a similar experience when ordering food delivery service from WalMart.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Here's another good site.

https://www.jigsawplanet.com


----------



## jesslawerance (9 mo ago)

My favorite by far is Online Jigsaw Puzzle 😍


----------

